# wall repair after plumbing



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Just wondering what you all do to repair plaster wall underneath sink. I had to bust wall open to put in new santee and missions:whistling2:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I dont plaster or paint, or do work of any other trade as I am a plumber, not a handyman.

I have a network of excellent trade referalls


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Like Robert, I won't repair drywall, plaster, siding or paint. If I can remove a section of wall without damaging it too much and can do the repair within the access hole I've made, I will lightly reinstall the removed piece. I won't tape/mud it though. Under a k/s I may temporarily install a piece of 1/4" luan or something similar to cover the hole if critters are an issue.





Paul


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't do this either, but I do go out of my way to help the homeowner with a referral and suggestions on how they want to have it repaired. I'm already there and have a folder of other trades.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I dont plaster or paint, or do work of any other trade as I am a plumber, not a handyman.
> 
> I have a network of excellent trade referalls


 thanks that's what I do also I was just inquiring if other plumbers referred as well or gave headsup to homeowner as to how most have it repaired in older homes. I guess I didn't explain my question to the fullest. The handyman who fixed the plaster wall actually called me and got paint work from the homeowner. Even though we are plumbers, I always let customer know they can call me any time for other trade referrals and they appreciate that.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I only break stuff and i don't refer anyone. All is explained before hand. In my opinion, a professional plumber plumbs and handy hacks plumb and do sheetrock and tile and flooring and electric and gardening and paint and whatever else and all of it second rate. I advise the ho to hire a professional for whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I try to cut a straight and neat hole, but wont do any patching after, thats for a seperate trade, im not qualified.

...the exception to this rule is my own house.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Greenguy said:


> ...the exception to this rule is my own house.


 
My house is like the handy-hack hall of fame. I've done a bit of everything and most of it, I've learned how while I was doing it. :thumbup:






Paul


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> My house is like the handy-hack hall of fame. I've done a bit of everything and most of it, I've learned how while I was doing it. :thumbup:


 
so true i learned the hard way on my house why we don't use Soft K copper inside, damn it was hard pulling through joists . Now if only i could find a cheap plumber to redo my basement bathroom.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't have a problem doing a rough patch. Less hassle for the customer. I'm getting my hourly rate, I enjoy the variety,happy customer!

wookie


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We do everything, so when I need to remove drywall to access plumbing we repair and paint it back. 

Now I have cut the backs out of cabinets, or holes in sheet rock and fixed by replacing with a piece of Luan plywood stained or painted.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We will go as far as installing an access panel. In some instances, there should have been an access panel to begin with.

All other repairs are done by their respective trades. Sometimes I will make a little joke about it, "trust me, you don't want to pay professional plumbing rates to do drywall repair or painting. Professional plumbers are rare, painters, not so much ."


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I install access panels were practical. I try to cut a large clean hole with a sharp utility knife so the piece goes back into place. I provide backer boards and screws. The homeowner can paint,tape or mud as they see fit.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Mix: once in a while patch, sometimes panel..mostly hire in a drywall friend...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Wheellll, I patched up most everything I cut open, reinstalled tile, drywall, flooring. Most H.O's don't know anyone to do that, and most carps., painters, and the like find those jobs so small that they are not worth the bother.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We have a carpenter on retainer for just such things but if we had to do it the answer is no. There's not enough money in drywall repair work and most folks ain't willing to pay the plumbing rate for it.


----------



## Rehab1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Two options. One, call their own contractor to fix it. Two, have me call a contractor to fix it. How could anyone preach to people to hire a licensed trade professional, then turn around and do work they are under-qualified for. Not to mention usually around here a G.C. is half the hourly rate of a Plumber. I almost forgot option three, Oatey Cover.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Rehab1 said:


> Two options. One, call their own contractor to fix it. Two, have me call a contractor to fix it. How could anyone preach to people to hire a licensed trade professional, then turn around and do work they are under-qualified for. Not to mention usually around here a G.C. is half the hourly rate of a Plumber. I almost forgot option three, Oatey Cover.


Try posting an introduction before they let the hounds loose...:laughing:
No big deal... But it makes a big difference in your Plumbing Zone experience...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Access panels all the way! Especially on frost free sillcocks up here!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We give the drywall work to a drywall guy Here, but we install access panels our selves

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends for me. If I'm gutting a bathroom, I'll do almost all the work involved. If I'm opening up a wall to replace a shower valve, I will let them know I'm not responsible for drywall repairs and painting.


----------

